# Cob Modifications



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

While I am not a retailer as such, as a sideline I modify corn cob pipes. Basically, I remove the stem and shank and replace with a shank I turn myself. I usually use hard maple, but have used cherry, butternut and Honduran mahogany. I drill a 9/64"airway in the shank, no filters. I then fit it with a vulcanite stem with Delrin tenon. Finally the shank/stem unit is sanded polished and waxed. I use Elmer's glue to reassemble. Below are some examples.








Nosewarmers







"Canadian"







Standard







Cherry on top, maple lower







Butternut shank, corn cob pen

Above styles $30.00 shipped. Save $5.00 by buying 2. Save $10.00 by buying 3.


----------

